
Startuply: Job Market Holding Steady … So Far - rockstar9
http://www.sproutly.com/2008/10/24/startuply-job-market-holding-steady-so-far/
======
ardit33
Nope. I had an offer from a startup that I liked, but it was withdrawn last
week, b/c of the hiring freeze across the board demanded by the board of
directors.

Another one, that was looking for somebody with my skillset (which are not
that common), had hiring freeze. The recruiter was very frustrated as she
thought I was a "slam dunk", a good fit for the company, and exactly what they
were looking for.

There is a flood of candidates, and not enough jobs. A lot of small and big
companies have hiring freezes.

Some of these hiring freezes are justified, some are from pure panic, as there
is a lot of uncertainity out there, and companies' revenue projections are out
of whack (they really don't know how things will pan out next year).

I have a job, and staying put in my current company, but also there were these
two opportunities that looked good, but they went away just b/c of the market
conditions.

------
Anon84
Not quite... check this post <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=343086>
(also by sproutly):

 _While Startuply seems to be doing OK, other job boards have been seeing a
decline in jobs. Joblighted, an online job aggregator, has reported its
statistics, showing a clear decline in job listings._

------
bd
Not really. I track 21 job boards and there is indeed a noticeable decline,
though it did start already earlier:

<http://joblighted.com/statistics>

And there are more people looking for jobs: in the last few weeks my
subscriber count went up at higher rate than it used to.

~~~
bd
I made some new graphs, taking data from all the history I kept (since
September 2006):

<http://joblighted.com/img/jobs_Sep2006_Oct2008_weekly.png>

<http://joblighted.com/img/jobs_Sep2006_Oct2008_monthly.png>

But bear in mind, I kept adding new job boards during these 2+ years, so more
recent dates have jobs from more boards than at the beginning.

------
LukeG
I think you guys are right...an important part of my answer was the "yet." We
haven't seen too much weakness yet at Startuply, but it's sure coming.

We still expect startups to be better insulated from macroeconomic weakness
than many (or most) other industries/niches.

